# Group Build Deadlines



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2018)

All,

It has almost become the norm for GB deadlines to pass and for extensions to be granted. Though it is recognized that the GBs are meant to be fun and that life often gets in the way of our hobby preventing us from finishing on time, it is equally true that some participants seem to be unaware of the deadlines or forget about them and therefore don't manage their time accordingly. Whereas extensions are almost always granted on request, it's not really fair to those who research and build their entries within the specified GB schedule and it`s also not fair to the judges who potentially have two GBs ending within a few weeks of each other. In addition, we don't want to have to spend a lot of time herding the cats at the end of every GB to determine who intends to finish on time and who would like an extension, especially after the deadline has passed.

Therefore, for all future GB's (38 and beyond) please be aware that:

1) Participants are responsible for knowing the GB schedule and for managing their time to finish before the deadline. The GB schedule for the next two years can be found here:
Finalised GB nominations - GBs 37 to 49
2) Approximately one week before the scheduled end of each GB, one of the judges will start a thread reminding the participants of the pending finish date. The reminder will invite participants to evaluate their remaining work and to either declare their intent to finish or to request a REASONABLE extension. It is anticipated that this thread will continue to generate responses up to a few days before the deadline. 
3) Extensions MIGHT be granted by the judges on request when there is evidence that the requester has made a reasonable effort to advance his or her build within the GB time frame. Input from other participants for granting an extension is encouraged but it will be up to the judges to officially extend the GB end date and to announce the decision accordingly.
4) If no extension is requested before the scheduled GB end date, then it will be assumed that individual participants will either finish on time or that they have no intention to continue their participation in the GB. Silence means that a participant accepts the scheduled deadline.
5) NO extension will be granted after the deadline if not requested beforehand.
6) Extensions to extensions are discouraged. Make a credible estimate of the time needed for the extension and stick to it! 
6) Judges will no longer expedite responses from individual participants after the deadline to determine the participants`intentions. Once a deadline has passed and no requests for extensions have been made, then the GB will be closed and late entries will not be considered in the scoring. 

Hopefully the above points will be seen as reasonable by everyone. As always, comments are welcome and let`s continue to support the GBs and have fun doing so.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sounds good to me. Just checked the end date for the current GB..._*SEPTEMBER!!!*_ Man, I started this one late and now I'm putting primer on tonight. I may....may start another.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2018)

September............
May be enough time to beat-up my Jug. One thing per dy, no matter how small.
Only have four days a couple of hours per day. Wife is working four day weeks.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> All,
> 
> It has almost become the norm for GB deadlines to pass and for extensions to be granted. Though it is recognized that the GBs are meant to be fun and that life often gets in the way of our hobby preventing us from finishing on time, it is equally true that some participants seem to be unaware of the deadlines or forget about them and therefore don't manage their time accordingly. Whereas extensions are almost always granted on request, it's not really fair to those who research and build their entries within the specified GB schedule and it`s also not fair to the judges who potentially have two GBs ending within a few weeks of each other. In addition, we don't want to have to spend a lot of time herding the cats at the end of every GB to determine who intends to finish on time and who would like an extension, especially after the deadline has passed.
> 
> ...



?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

What's the question Bill?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm just wondering if I have missed something regarding set deadlines.
I'm old and, I feel like the grandfather at the table in Moonstruck, "I'm confused".


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

No, you didn't miss anything. I posted that last year and the suggested approach is now being followed.


----------

